# Laundry, Wood/Metal an Sharp!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Had a early spring indoor multi party yard sale an also a flea market at the local fairgrounds this weekend.

Momma an I decided ta go see what kinda deals we could find. Plus, ya got in fer a buck ifin ya took a can a food fer each what goes ta the local food bank. Don't mind helpin them out ta boot.

At the indoor yard sale I picked up a wringer ta add inta my cloth washin supplies. Works well, rollers be decent an everthin still moves on it. I'll clean it up good an lube the gears an threads an we'll be set fer the clothes washin department. Picked it up fer 8 bucks. Less then shippin on ebay an I gotta look it over before I bought it.

Also picked up a never used two sided sharpenin stone (oil stone) fer a buck. I'll put that inta storage as I got several I use daily already. Paid a dollar.

Wen't next door ta the flea market. WOW, they thin there stuff be gold! Had some single shot shotguns, wanted 2 an 3 times what they be worth. Had some ammunition, same thin. Didn't buy anya that. However I did find a real nice old 4 in 1 rasp an file. Good quality steel an a larger size ta boot. That'll go inta my wood workin tool box with my other old hand tools. Paid a dollar fer that to.

All in all a good haul fer me.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Very cool.

FYI, I religiously follow your posts OldCoot!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I would never be lucky enough to come across a good wringer! Lucky you!!!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Went to an Auction this weekend and ended up with a few goodies. About 2 ton of gal steel tube for $10.00, timber folding crate (will make good form work for small jobs), a small mulcher and old square ceramic sink for outside vege washing all for $5.00, steel framed portable room, needs wall cladding and lining but has roof and doors/windows for $150, huge pile of ass for $20.00 (pad bolts, pipe bender, air jacks, door hardware, tool boxes etc), air nail gun and stapler new for $25.00, 300 hardwood survey pegs and 40 6x2's x 4' for $2.00, steel rack 30' long for $12.00, 7 fot long shallow fibre glass sink (will make a great heat bed) for $5.00 and a heap more assorted bits and pieces. If we'd had a truck we would have bought more, lol. A set of ex military portable sheds went for $300, in pretty good condition, dismantled into walls, roof sections, floors and windows/doors came with photos of complete buildings, we should have kept bidding but moving them would have been a problem for us.
Most of what we have has come from auctions, property clearance sales, love them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinda sorta sounds like a law firm don't it?


----------

